# Was mal aus Frau Merkel wird, wenn sie nicht mehr Kanzler(in) ist



## DER SCHWERE (12 Mai 2011)

Ich denke das bekommt sie als Physikerin wohl hin​


----------



## krawutz (13 Mai 2011)

Wie jetzt - Kanzlerin ?


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2011)

wen interessierts, wir zahlen doch sowieso für sie


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Mai 2011)

aber dann kann sie wenigstens nur noch zitrusfrüchte auspressen ,und nicht ihr Volk​


----------



## AMUN (10 Nov. 2011)

Wer ist Merkel?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Nov. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> Wer ist Merkel?



welches Ferkel????


----------



## AMUN (10 Nov. 2011)




----------



## emilio (10 Nov. 2011)

Celebboard rockt nicht für mich:angry:

Unverschämtheit unsere Kanzlerin so darzustellen.:angry:

Ich glaube das ganze hier ist ein Missverständnis meinerseits.
Wußte nicht das daß hier ein Kinderforum ist.

So , jetzt bitte ich , bitte bitte , schmeist mich hier raus.
Ist ja unerträglich hier.


emilio:WOW:


----------

